# im very sadden



## dautherofalogge (Dec 10, 2012)

im very sorry to all the friends and family to jimmy smith Im a commited watcher of ax men and i was very sadden when i herd about jimmy's death i feel for his son i know how it feels my mom passed away three years ago. jimmy was a good guy and i will pray for the ones that have lost him.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/axmen-fan-forum/213206.htm


----------

